# Eclipse macht keine Ausgaben in der Konsole



## Karl007 (17. November 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mir gerade mein Eclipse Helios CDT mit MinGW 20101030 eingerichtet und wollte damit folgendes kleines Codestück abspielen:


```
#include  <iostream.h>

int main(){
cout  <<  "Hallo"  <<  endl;
}
```

Builden funktioniert, jedoch keine Konsolen ausgabe. Die Ausgabe durch die Windows-Konsole, die die Kompilierte *.exe aufruft, funktioniert.


Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wieso die Eclipse Konsole leer bleibt? 

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## deepthroat (17. November 2010)

Hi.

C++ Standard-Header haben keine Endung, es muß <iostream> heißen und du mußt den *std* Namensraum verwenden.

Soweit ich weiß ist die Eclipse Konsole lediglich für Ausgaben von Eclipse selbst zuständig, nicht für Programmausgaben.

Dein Programm wird ganz normal in einer Konsole gestartet und schließt sich aber sofort wieder.

Füge
	
	
	



```
cin.sync(); cin.get();
```
vor dem Ende der main Funktion ein, dann wartet das Programm bis du Return drückst.

Gruß


----------



## Karl007 (17. November 2010)

Hab das jetzt geändert, wie beschrieben, es passiert aber schlicht gar nix...


----------



## Karl007 (17. November 2010)

Also es scheint an der Eclipse Version zu liegen. Mit Helios Funktioniert es nicht mit einer Galileo schon!


Danke nochmal!


----------



## muhhh (23. Dezember 2010)

bei mir gehts es auch nicht... weder mit 3.5 noch mit 3.6 :/ 
ideen?


----------

